# USB Hub



## P4594spa (Aug 5, 2019)

Was reading thru the latest Tesla 3 manual and it says"Note: Do not connect multiple devices using a USB hub. This can prevent connected devices from charging or from being recognized by Media Player." I would expect charging of phones could be slower, but I kind of doubt the unrecognized part.

It seems to me that many people want 4 operational USB ports: 2 phones + camera record + music. So I was planning to buy a nice small hub. Has anyone seen any real issues?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ive got two sets of splitters. One is for a charging pad and TeslaCam drive, and the other is for the other charging pad and music drive. No issues since 2019.8.5.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Some people want 5... 2 phones, TeslaCam, Media, and Game Controller -- though I think you can accomplish TeslaCam and Media on the same drive with partitions.

In any event, I currently use 2 Y splitters and it works perfectly for my needs. Jeda just came out with the Jeda Hub which is really nice as well. I should have mine very soon for a proper review.


----------



## P4594spa (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe I wasn't too clear. There is a difference between a USB splitter and a USB hub. My question is targetted about HUB. That is what the Tesla manual precludes.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't tried one yet but I'm supposed to get one of these this week: https://getjeda.com/tesla-model3-usb-hub/ The thread for that is here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/jeda-usb-hub-for-model-3-is-here.13376/


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 19, 2018)

P4594spa said:


> Was reading thru the latest Tesla 3 manual and it says"Note: Do not connect multiple devices using a USB hub. This can prevent connected devices from charging or from being recognized by Media Player." I would expect charging of phones could be slower, but I kind of doubt the unrecognized part.
> 
> It seems to me that many people want 4 operational USB ports: 2 phones + camera record + music. So I was planning to buy a nice small hub. Has anyone seen any real issues?


P4594spa, I have been using a small 4-port (Insignia) usb Hub for over a year now. However, I just got the Tesla wireless charging pad two weeks ago. So far so good - no problems. I have the driver's side charger plugged directly into the USB port. On the passenger side, I plugged the USB hub into the car USB port and the charger, music usb, and dash cam usb into the Hub. Not sure how fast I am charging with this set up, but I suspect that the driver's side charging pad is faster than the passenger side (which was my goal).


----------

